# Mise en place d'un SSD ou achat d'un nouvel Imac ?



## skyjuju166 (22 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement un Imac 21,5p corde2duo, 3,06ghz de 2009.
Celui-ci commence à être un peu lent. J'ai 8giga de mémoire vive.

Est-il plus pertinent d'installer un SSD à la place du lecteur de DVD ou vaut-il mieux acheter un nouvel Imac ? je precise que, n'étant pas trop riche, je ne pourrais acheter qu'un Imac reconditionné (donc surement ceux de 2012). Cela vaut-il le coup ? Ou le SSD donne déjà un bon coup de fouet au mac ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## bordelais123 (22 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
Suivant ce que vous utilisez comme logiciel (bureautique etc), un SSD peut suffire, installé en disque dur principal, maintenant on trouve des SSD de bonnes capacité pas trop cher.


----------



## skyjuju166 (22 Août 2013)

mon utilisation c'est mail/internet/iphoto/imovie et simcity


----------



## -YoYo- (4 Septembre 2013)

Va pour le SSD, en installant l'OS de préférence avec une clean install !


----------



## skyjuju166 (5 Septembre 2013)

merci!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2013)

Salut,
Le SSD suffit à une utilisation classique : mail, internet, bureautique, petits jeux à la limite. Pas besoin d'un nouveau mac pour ça. Par contre, tu pourrais remplacer le disque dur interne par un SSD de grande capacité (500Go), et récupérer ton disque dur dans un boitier externe, par exemple. Tu garderais le SuperDrive... A toi de voire selon ce que tu veux et ton budget.


----------



## nayals (8 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens tout juste d'en installer un à la place du SuperDrive. J'ai exactement le même iMac que toi et je peux te dire que ça donne un sacré coup de fouet ! Démarrage en 15 secondes chrono en main (contre 1 minute 26 sans SSD). Je précise que j'ai créer un Fusion Drive et que ça marche très bien.

Je pense que l'achat d'un nouvel iMac n'est justifié que si tu sollicites beaucoup le processeur ou la carte graphique (encodage vidéo, calculs mathématiques...). De gros progrès ont été fait là-dessus, et on ne peut pas installer de processeur Intel iX sur cet iMac (carte mère pas compatible).

Mais si tu attends juste un coup de fouet pour supprimer les petites lenteurs du quotidien, un SSD suffit largement. Perso j'en ai eu pour 175&#8364; avec un SSD 256 Go, le support Optical Bay et le boîtier externe pour recaser le SuperDrive (qui ne marche plus par contre... si vous avez des idées, merci de les partager !). Ce qui est donc beaucoup moins que le prix d'un nouvel iMac.


----------



## skyjuju166 (8 Septembre 2013)

merci !
J'ai vu que macway prend 59 euros pour me mettre un ssd. 
Sur Ifixit, j'ai le cout des vis et du matos qu'il faut pour démonter l'imac, je trouve que sa peut être intéressant (et risque en moins non?)


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2013)

skyjuju166 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai actuellement un Imac 21,5p corde2duo, 3,06ghz de 2009.
> Celui-ci commence à être un peu lent. J'ai 8giga de mémoire vive.



C'est bien d'installer un SSD, ça va effectivement donner un coup de fouet à ton mac, mais avant tout, faut savoir qu'il n'y a aucun raison que ton mac ne fonctionne pas aussi rapidement qu'avant et ce sans installer de SSD. Tu pourrais très bien lui redonner ses performances de l'époque en réinstallant le système. Après, est-il vraiment plus lent qu'avant ou est-ce l'impression que tu as ?

Si tu n'es pas bricoleur et que tu crains de démonter toi même l'imac, 59 &#8364; pour faire installer le SSD, c'est raisonnable.


----------



## nayals (9 Septembre 2013)

skyjuju166 a dit:


> J'ai vu que macway prend 59 euros pour me mettre un ssd.
> Sur Ifixit, j'ai le cout des vis et du matos qu'il faut pour démonter l'imac, je trouve que sa peut être intéressant (et risque en moins non?)



Effectivement, c'est raisonnable ! À vrai dire, ça me surprend de la part de MacWay...

Après, ça dépend de comment tu le sens et de ce que tu as comme outils. Il te faut :
- un tournevis Torx T10 (un T9 convient aussi tres bien) => fait comme moi, achète une petite boîte avec un manche de tournevis et une quinzaine d'embouts aimantés. C'est un investissement qui s'averera rentable pour toutes les autres fois où tu voudras déminter du matériel électronique. Je ne me souviens plus du prix, mais j'imagine que c'était moins de 10.
- Ventouse : garde ton argent ! Une ventouse débouche WC convient parfaitement (je suis très sérieux !)
- Spudger : un médiateur de guitare ou un autre bout de plastique du genre suffit largement (2 câbles seulement à enlever avec ça)
- Éventuellement, des gants en Latex pour éviter de mettre du gras sur l'écran
- c'est tout pour les outils ! On est quand même pas à 59  

La manipulation n'a vraiment rien d'insurmontable si tu suis le pas-à-pas très bien conçu d'iFixit. C'est même assez amusant de voir son iMac de l'intérieur ! Après, c'est à toi de voir, 59 ne me paraît pas délirant non plus. Je dirais que c'est plus justifié pour le risque en moins que pour le prix (il y a quand même un bel écart tarifaire).

Dernière chose : fait attention quand tu commandes chez iFixit. De mémoire, c'est expédié des USA, donc des frais de douanes peuvent s'appliquer (à vérifier toutefois) !


----------



## skyjuju166 (9 Septembre 2013)

effectivement ton lien vers le superdrive externe + boitier externe ssd est pas cher (35 euros)
si on ajoute le cout d'un ssd et des tournevis ont doit etre entre 150 et 200 euros


----------



## nayals (9 Septembre 2013)

Ça dépend quel SSD tu prends aussi... Si tu vas au moins cher, le Samsung 120 Go est à 85&#8364; de mémoire sur Amazon. Ce qui fait donc un total de 130&#8364; avec le tournevis et le caddie. Si tu prends un SanDisk 256Go, on monte à 185&#8364; tout inclus.


----------



## skyjuju166 (10 Septembre 2013)

tu les a acheté ou les tournevis ?


----------



## nayals (11 Septembre 2013)

Leroy merlin


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2013)

skyjuju166 a dit:


> tu les a acheté ou les tournevis ?



Toutes les grandes surfaces de bricolage et chez Norauto.


----------

